# Our version of Cemetry Columns



## Skarvha (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Everyone. After making a huge graveyard fence last year we decided we wanted small pillars between ever 3 or so sections of fence (our fence is made in 3' sections so we can change the setup each year). We did a rough estimate at 14 pillars though we may do more next year. After reading heaps of posts and looking at various pictures we finally came up with a design we liked. (If people would like a tutorial on how we made our fence just comment below)








Here's what we had last year.

So we built a prototype to get the scale right. They are about 45" tall and about 8" wide in the middle once the foam goes on.








Here is all the cut plywood and foam. We used 1/4" plywood for the outside frame and 1"x2" stud timber for the internal frame. The foam was your basic insulation sheathing at 1/2" thick. Each pillar used 1/2 sheet of 4'x8' plywood and foam (if cut for minimum wastage, if not, then you'll need an extra sheet) and 2 1/2 1"x2"s at 8' long. (If people would like exact measurements let me know below)
















My husband did most of the assembly as I hate using the Brad Nailer, but i did use the table saw to cut all the wood and foam with the exception of the very small pieces.

























Almost ready for foam.








Tops were cut and went on.








Now we're ready for the foam. We decided to clamp opposite sides first but after the first 2 pillars we were out of clamps so we got creative and stacked them on the floor on top of each other and braced the top with a large sheet of plywood and some tool chests for weight. We used PL300 Foamboard adhesive, I've used it in the past for our tombstones and love it.
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...&keyword=foam+glue&storeId=10051#.UGE86MX1nEY


















Friday and Saturday we will be putting on the other sides of foam and then the following week we will begin the carving and painting process. I'll update this as we progress. Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

That cemetery is huge! You did an awesome job. I've got a big side yard....maybe someday


----------



## H82GO55 (Oct 12, 2011)

Husband and wife rocking out columns. That's some nice assembly you have going on. I finally was able to get my wife involved, she's been painting the red bricks on our small columns and it looks so good I'm going to have her do the big ones next year.

Hurry up with more pics


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Im starting my Pillars tomorrow(ish) but cant get all the foam until next week.


----------



## bwallac2 (Sep 10, 2010)

How did you make your fence?


----------



## DaFloyd (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow!
Impressive work :O
i want such a fence! How did you make it?
I´m waiting for more pictures


----------

